# university lecturer



## unimrinal (Mar 2, 2013)

1) I am a post-graduate in public-administration and then selected in administrative services as an auditor. Now i have experience of around 10 years as an auditor. Can i apply for university lecturer job in australia? if yes then for which subject -public-administration or auditing?

2) I am a law graduate also and am near about completing MBA in finance.

in which fields can i apply? though my first priority is university lectureship.

please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi unimrinal, 

you should consider two things: 1.) How can you *get a job* as a lecturer in Australia? Will your qualifications be sufficient? 2.) What *visa *can you apply for that will allow you to work in Australia (as a lecturer or something else)? What visas are you eligible for? 

The answers to those questions are not necessarily related and can get tricky. For instance, the job of "University Lecturer" is on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List, which is divided into schedule 1 and schedule 2. University Lecturer is on the schedule 2. This means you cannot apply for a 189 Skilled Independent visa if you get assessed as university lecturer. If your job is on the schedule 2 you can apply for visas that require some sort of sponsorship or nomination (state, region or employer). This means you must either look for a state with a shortage of university lecturers or for a university willing to sponsor you. Now, the interesting thing is that you if you get assessed as Internal/external auditor instead, then you have a chance to get a 189 visa again, because those job codes are on the schedule 1. And even more interesting: Once you have your 189 visa you are free to apply for and work in any job you want. 

*Example: *I am currently a junior lecturer of Software Engineering at a University of Applied Sciences in Austria. However, I got assessed as Software Engineer because it gave me better visa options (189 instead of 190, 457 etc.). I plan to work as a university lecturer in Australia and not as a programmer but it is not an issue. 

There are also a couple of other visas available, if you would be interested in a temporary visa for a start. The Training and Research Visa (Subclass 402) comes to mind. I can also recommend reading through the career sections at various Australian university websites. They usually give an overview about what positions are open and what sponsorship options they consider. 

*Recommended reading:* Get an overview of available visas at the SkillSelect page and via the Visa Wizard. Then visit some university web pages in your field. After that you should have a clearer picture about your options. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## unimrinal (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot for such an insightful advise.

Regards.


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

Do you have a PhD?

It is possible if you have a PhD and good research experience to get an academic tenured position from overseas. Please check unijobs.com.au or individual career websites of universities. If you are offered an ongoing contract, employer sponsored PR can also be arranged. This was the pathway that I followed.

Let me know if you have more questions by sending a PM.


----------



## unimrinal (Mar 2, 2013)

*External Auditor*

Hello,

Could anyone tell-Can I get my skill assessed for external auditor on basis of MBA of which three semester I have cleared out of total four and in forth one I am going to appear.
Reason being the Mandatory 4 core knowledge areas which assessing authority of Australia such as CPA are asking for this job on its respective website-

Two areas I have already studied and passed in my previous semesters, 

In One area I have pre-education experience and

One area is neither I have studied nor will because it is not available here.

Thanks & regards


----------



## taranjot28 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Guys

Please suggest that lecturer has better scope or supply chain management in Australia.
I m working as a lecturer from past 4 yrs while my husband is in supply chain management from past 12 yrs. so that we can move further and apply for skill assessment.

Thanks


----------



## frnd4u81 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi All

I am a Postdoc in UK and considering immigration to Australia in University Lecturership.
Though I dont have an offer in hand (and also know that it is hard to get), I want to understand the intricacies involved in relocating to Australia. I am an expat in UK as well. 
This forum is really good to say the least. To all active and senior members. Thank you.


----------

